# Filter for Shrimp tank



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a spare tank so I decided to do a shrimp tank with it, I was wondering if a HOB filter with a sponge on the intake will be ok for sucessfully breeding shrimp, or if a sponge filter is a must? Reason why I dont want to go with the sponge filter is its in the kitchen and the air pump makes too much noise, where as my HOB filters have always run silent and look more inconspicuous.

Secondly if a HOB is fine, is there any brands in particular people are going with? I was thinking a Penguin 100, or Aquaclear 20 on an 8 gallon bowfront tank to keep the flow down for the babies.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

HOB with a sponge over the intake is fine. What I did with mine is create a little shelf two inches below the water line, held in place with suction cups. This was originaly intended to deflect water flow so plants were not blown over, but the surface provided a spot for a little algae garden, which the shrimp love.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think a HOB with a sponge on the intake is fine , that's what my shrimp tank has. Keeps the little one from getting sucked up and they also feed on the the stuff collected by the sponge. Not sure which filter is best the Aqua clear might be a little oversized for a 8 gal but I'm no expert lol, personally I would go with the penguin 100 as I like the bio-wheel filters and it's rated for a 10 gallon. This is just my novice experience lol


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree with HOB with sponge/mesh over intake...i personally like the AC20...i use it on my 10G...my reason for the AC is because u can put different filter medias(and alter the quantity/components/mix) into the filter and you do not need the original filter pads or yada. for mine, i have Eheim EHFI Substrat PRO, some other bio media, Kent Marine Reef Carbon, and some crushed coral(in a bag).


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I like AC for shrimp tanks. The only bad thing about a sponge over the intake is you have to clean it every week. If you don't the water intake will be severely cut down. I just find cleaning it is really annoying lol.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> I like AC for shrimp tanks. The only bad thing about a sponge over the intake is you have to clean it every week. If you don't the water intake will be severely cut down. I just find cleaning it is really annoying lol.


 Another bad thing is the look. The sponge makes it ugly.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Another bad thing is the look. The sponge makes it ugly.


ahaha..especially in a small tank....unless u are just breeding shrimps and its not your main tank(or display tank)..a sponge filter in the 8g tank will "occupy" a lot of space..and will make ur tank look crowded


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah the sponge filter is kind of ugly, thats why I was hoping to go with a HOB with a sponge on the intake, as the intake will be hidden by driftwood. Thanks for the advice, looks like I will pick up an Aquaclear 20 today, I like the flow control on it, so we will see, thanks again!


----------

